# Flushable cat litter... which brand?



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

We are moving this weekend. In the master bathroom, there is a storage area where I am going to put Stephen's litter box. Since I can have it in a bathroom again, I'd like to use flushable litter.

Previously, I used a kind from Wal-mart, but they didn't have any this weekend. When I stopped at the local pet store for fish food, they had World's Best and Yesterdays News (which the clerk _thought_ was flushable). 

Any experiences with these or other flushable litters? Feel free to share good and bad experiences.


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

I use Feline Pine. It is good. but it does tend to make a mess if you do not keep up on it. Since the pellets turn to into a sawdust like consitancy.. if you don't keep it cleaned out, the cats will leave a track coming out of the litter box.. i just have a area rug right outside it that takes most of it off there paws, then i just shake it out once over 3 days or so... along with dumping the litter. 

I love that it does not stick to the bottom of the litter pan, and i can just scoop out poop without wasting litter.. 

good luck on your search!


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

I saw this stuff at Wal-mart, but I wasn't familiar with it. I'll check into it.

Thanks, Krista!

Edit: to add...

I read up on it at PetSmart. It says that it dissolves over time?



> You'll know it's time to change the litter box when all the pellets dissolve, usually in about two weeks for a single cat..


How does it deal with urine? Do you have any problems with smell? The description says there won't be odor problems, but what do you think?

Also, did your kitties take to it right away? Stephen has never minded when I switch brands. I think I even had her on crystals once. But I've never tried pine.


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

nope.. the only oder is the pine sent. If you don't like the smell of pine.. don't get the litter!! 

It;s the only litter i used, so i don't know how they would do in a switch.


----------



## BabyKitty (Jan 14, 2005)

This is what me and Kitty use!!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

I use World's Best and while it says its flushable, I have never flushed it. I see the way it clumps with their pee and can imagine it blocking the pipes like I have read on here cat littler can do.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

it maybe out of your price range, i use freshmagic silica litter, and any crystals litter is flushable


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

the worlds best is quite expensive too... but a bag lasts a long time


----------



## halfline (Jul 20, 2004)

I 2nd Feline Pine. That stuff is awesome.

The pellets don't disolve (just) over time. They turn into sawdust when it contacts liquid (urine) in a few minutes. Very good odor control; better than A&H and World's Best IMHO.

I actully use a cheap variant of Feline Pine. It costs $12 for a big 40 lb bag. Much cheaper and better than what I was using before.


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

halfline said:


> They turn into sawdust when it contacts liquid (urine) in a few minutes. Very good odor control; better than A&H and World's Best IMHO.
> 
> I actully use a cheap variant of Feline Pine. It costs $12 for a big 40 lb bag. Much cheaper and better than what I was using before.


Better than A&H? Awesome. That's what I currently use, and I have been happy with it.

Do you mind telling me what off-brand you purchase and where?


----------



## halfline (Jul 20, 2004)

The company is Equine (yeah, it's a horse company). I bought it at Petland. Another cheap pine litter manufacturer is PetMaster, but they are doubling the price of their pine litter soon. I said the same thing, "double?"

Pine litter doesn't look and behave like typical litter (A&H, WB, crystals, etc) and for that reason, some cats may not like it. When I switched, my cat didn't like it at first, but it seemed fine with it the day after. Hey when you gotta go, you gotta go  

Another alternative is to toilet train your cat so you can just bypass the whole thing. There are step-by-step books on the subject. But beware, not all cats can be trained and it can be a source of frustration. If successful: no smell, no paying for litter, no scooping, etc.


----------



## Trevor (Jan 11, 2005)

I use Arm & Hammer as well--*but it should be noted that as far as litter goes, the *"safe to flush' simply means it will go down the pipes*. It says right on the side of most boxes that no studies have been done to see what kind of effects it has on a septic tank, which I imagine could get pretty messed up if over time the litter just continues to settle like cement on the bottom.


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

So is flushable litter really not such a good idea then? I do not care to pay for septic treatments!!


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

i quess if you have a septic tank, no your should flush litter.. and i think most flushing litters would warn you against it. We have city water, so for us it's fine to do.


----------



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

I wouldn't take a chance on flushing any litter. I have been using a mix of Good Mews pellets and clumping sand. the cats seem to be ok with the mixture. The Good Mews has cut down greatly on the odor and tracking issues. I keep some sand in the mix cause the kitties like it.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Does anyone know what effect flushing litter has on the environment?


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

Well we have city water. Does that make a difference? I just really liked having it before b/c I kept the litter box cleaner. Scoop, flush! All done.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

emma_pen said:


> Does anyone know what effect flushing litter has on the environment?


personally, I don't - but I imagine the effect of leaving it with my garbage and having it fill up a landfill site isn't that great either, which is why I use a corn based litter rather than the regular clumping kind.

Personally, even though I use a flushable litter, I don't flush because I know the effect it can have on the water system even with a city water system. It can clog the drainage pipes and cause water to back up... not something I want!


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

Ok, I guess it's not such a good idea. I always thought it was safe since it's labeled as "flushable." That ruins that idea. Back to scoop and bag.


----------

